# duck recipes



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

what are some of your favorite duck recipes?


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

The only way I will eat duck, is if I make it into jerky!! Its actually really tasty and easy to make.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

how do you make your jerky?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

All i do is let it sit in salt over night then cook it with onions and a seasoning on the grill it's the best. Look online other tasty ways are to wrap bacon around the peace of duck then put it in the oven.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

katorade said:


> All i do is let it sit in salt over night then cook it with onions and a seasoning on the grill it's the best. Look online other *tasty ways are to wrap bacon around the peace of duck then put it in the oven*.


This works better on the grill for my cus the bacon drips too much in the oven. This si my favorite way of doing it....


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

adamb said:


> how do you make your jerky?


I pick up a jerky mix at sportsmans its easy. last year I used the goose mix for our swans and it was realy good.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/recipes/
Try this one. I did it without plucking the ducks - just breasted them, cut the breasts into strips and soaked them in milk overnight. I grilled them in foil rather than going through the whole pyrotechnics ordeal and it turned out great.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone have some goose recipes?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've always just roasted the goose breasts, ususally with a good garlic and sea salt rub. It's pretty good straight from the oven, but I honestly think goose is best the next day sliced thin and served as a sandwich on sourdough bread with red onion and a spicy dijon or a little horseradish. I'm making myself hungry thinking about it.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I've posted this many times so I'm not sure how well it's received. :? My way is the simple way!!!! Easy is best for me since I do the cooking of wild game and I ain't the cook, don't much enjoy it and don't like to spend time at it. 
My method - Breast em, coat em with a dry coating like Panko, etc., put a lot of butter in a frying pan, high heat, cook to rare (preferred), not past medium rare like steak, serve with soy sauce, good salsa, or something, salt peeper if desired. I also make em into a sandwich with cheese, lettuce, etc. like a fish sandwich. 
I still think they taste a lot like steak that way. :shock: 
How about some feed back?  
Leaky andthe Sparkinator


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Breast em out, soak in salt water to draw out blood. After a day or so, rinse, then cut the breasts crossways into short fat strips. Then put them into a soy sauce/oil/ginger marinade overnight. After the pieces have soaked for a night, take them out and wrap them around a big pineapple chunk, then wrap a half strip of bacon around the duck/pineapple and use a toothpick to secure the ends. The bacon drippings and the pineapple juice keep the duck moist and add a sweet flavor. Cook on grill or in oven set to 450/Broil for ten minutes on each side or until bacon starts to get crispy. Pull off toothpick and enjoy.... its soooo good. I cooked this up for my inlaws and my wife who hadn't eaten duck before and they loved it. My daughter will eat this stuff as fast as I can kill ducks to make it.

The only other way I've heard of doing it and actually tried is soaking the pieces of duck meat in zesty Italian dressing for a day or two and then making shish kabobs with the pieces.... It was good, but I like bacon and pineapple better. I've also heard of cubing the duck or goose meat and putting it in a pressure cooker with cream of mushroom soup but I would need to kill some ducks before I was able to try that out. :?


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

adamb said:


> how do you make your jerky?


I make my jerky by marinating strips of duck in kikoman's teryaki marinade. I let that sit for about 24 hours, then take it out to the smoker. The hardest thing about it is making sure it doesn't sit in the smoker for too long. If it does, then it gets harder than a rock and nobody wants to eat it. (I've had this happen a few times)


----------

